

Rejected by Kickstarter; Lumawake opts to Selfstart - paulgerhardt
http://lumawake.com/we-will-not-be-denied/#hn

======
rolandal
It's understandable why Kickstarter has enabled and are enforcing their new
project guidelines & rules. It's a shame however when good products that are
fully functional and prototyped are tossed into the photo-realistic renderings
or simulations bucket.

I think the Lumawake team is doing the right thing by using the
<http://selfstarter.us> open source framework.

~~~
scott_roehrick
Thanks for the support man. I think there's going to be a big shift towards
this model since popular crowdfunding sites are shying away from hardware and
never really fit with software. Lockitron and app.net have definitely paved
the way but we're excited to be at the forefront. It will be interesting to
see how the JOBS act fits in to all of this too...

------
noonespecial
They might not be there yet, but I'd bet that Kickstarter can see "Camp
Paypal" from where they are.

I'm not sure there's much of anything they can do that would be worse for
their business than to start applying secretive, arbitrary rules that even
smart people can't figure out how to abide by and then following that up with
a clear demonstration that said smart people aren't even worth a phone call.

~~~
scott_roehrick
Hardware and Product Design account for just 4.2% of KS projects and 21%
revenue. With 75% not hitting projected ship dates it's easy to see they
applied the 80/20 rule and cracked down. KS simply wasn't made for pre-orders
and they don't have a system in place to track projects after funding /
enforce refunds. It's just not the business they want to be in. We can
understand that. We just wish they would have handled this differently but, at
this point, it's water under the bridge. We believe in our product and are up
for the challenge!

------
shaaaaawn
Preorders start today!

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/iphone-connected-home-
smart...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/iphone-connected-home-smart-dock-
lumawake-regroups-after-kickstarter-rejection-begins-pre-orders-today/)

------
thaumaturgy
Nice work, guys. That's a really beautiful piece of engineering you've put
together. I'm a little curious how the automatic shutoff works -- will it come
back on again if you roll over or stir in your sleep?

~~~
scott_roehrick
Thanks! I'm assuming you're talking about the home automation piece. We've
integrated with SmartThings and Belkin's WeMo. Once you've drifted to sleep it
can everything turn off and will remain off. It can also turn things back on
based on your wake event which occurs during your preset "wake window". It's
all fully customizable through Lumawake's free app.

------
benzofuran
Oh another iPhone dock! Kickstarter hasn't had enough of those lately, is it
possible they're having an attack of conscience / trying to keep from being
too pigeonholed, and thus the rejection?

------
scoowhoop
I never really found the idea of a iPhone dock to be all that
necessary/interesting, but I can definitely see the value here. Very cool
guys, good luck.

~~~
therobot24
I'm curious, as i'm failing to see any real value with this dock. It's an
alarm clock...not much different than every other dock available...oh wait, it
can change color.

------
nzeribe
This is definitely the right move for you. It's a higher-level fighting move
for you to turn a blow to your advantage.

------
justindocanto
I made this identical post yesterday. I see you added an #hn at the end so it
wouldn't credit me or the original post. That was very considerate of you.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4774253>

~~~
paulgerhardt
Oh, I can see how this would look. That wasn't my intention, sorry!

I added the #hn in what I thought was a pre-emptive gesture in case Lumawake
would have liked to submit the post as themselves with their own headline (as
opposed to my own editorialized one). I did not see or test that it had
already been posted.

------
zoidb
any theories on why they were rejected? it does seem a bit arbitrary like they
didn't bother to read any of their justification.

~~~
scott_roehrick
I don't think they believed or prototypes worked as advertised but I can't be
entirely sure...

